# Adding digital input to Panasonic SA-HT80



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey all,

I've had this unit for a few years now (5-6). A while ago it developed the 'No Disc' issue. Adjustment was made, which fixed it for a bit. When it got the bug back I bought a seperate player instead. Unfortunatelly this means that the only surround option I have is Pro Logic!

With a newly aquired set of classic ADC speakers and my subwoofer connected to it, my desire to have Dolby Digital back is renewed :bigsmile:

Does anyone know if it's possible to retrofit a digital input, perhaps in the digital audio line from the DVD mechanism to the units decoder? If so, will the unit detect it and activate the decoder accordingly? And finally, if it's possible, does anyone have schematic details for the important sections?

While I'm on a roll, what's the meaning of life? :rofl2:

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Since you have a seperate DVD player, you should consider getting a HT receiver instead of spending money on the outdated non working SA-HT80. Just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Since you have a seperate DVD player, you should consider getting a HT receiver instead of spending money on the outdated non working SA-HT80. Just my opinion.


Trust me, it is strongly considered! Three factors really

A) I like to tinker
B) RCA plug with coax lead attached costs nothing, thanks to an abundance I've collected over the years 
C) Missus might kill me if I spent that much money when all the speakers cost me was some time fixing the sister in law's laptop! She's not really into the whole home theatre gig :dontknow:

Although it does appear that the decoding is done on one of the boards attached to the CD mechanism, which is covered with .5mm tracks and surface mount components. Could be a little tricky :doh:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The answer is essentially NO. While anything is possible, without some design skills, the likelihood of getting it to work at all is very, very, low.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Scott, I don't know about Sydney (or the rest of Australia for that matter), but here in the US there are bargains to be had in "yesterday's technology". Many video enthusiasts are moving to new receivers or processors specifically to get HDMI connections. Blu-Ray is the disc format for the future and HDMI is needed to enjoy all of its tech. As a result there are many perfectly fine 5.1, 6.1, and 7.1 receivers on the used market very cheap. I recently bought a Marantz 5.1 unit complete with learning remote for less than $50! Consider used and take a look on eBay. :T


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

> While I'm on a roll, what's the meaning of life?


*That one's* been answered. Courtesy of Monty Python:


> Well, it's nothing very special. Uh, try and be nice to people, avoid eating fat, read a good book every now and then, get some walking in, and try and live together in peace and harmony with people of all creeds and nations.


:innocent:


----------

